# How do LEO's measure ride height?



## NickAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, I was just curious how police officers measure ride height on cars and trucks (for example, cars lower than 2" or trucks raised past 2")

I've never had an issue with it but its always something I think about. A couple people who I've talked to (non-LEO's) have said anything from measuring your doors (WTF?) to seeing if a license fits between the tire in fender (even more WTF?!).


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I like to use the S.W.A.G. method. (Scientific Wild Ass Guess). If I really needed it, I can call for a tape measure to be brought to the scene. I don't really need it because I usually don't care about ride height unless some cholo is scraping the bumper of his '64 Impala down Main St.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thats funny stuff right there.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The law states two inches which probably makes everyone in violation.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> The law states two inches which probably makes everyone in violation.


i think only having 2 inches will violate any relationship lol


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Worrying about ride height = too much free time...right up there with checking motor cycle helmets to see if they're legit


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

How about the eyeball test but really who gives a shit unless Big Foot is running over Toyotas and Honda on the highway.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

NickAngel said:


> Hey everyone, I was just curious how police officers measure ride height on cars and trucks (for example, cars lower than 2" or trucks raised past 2")
> 
> I've never had an issue with it but its always something I think about. A couple people who I've talked to (non-LEO's) have said anything from measuring your doors (WTF?) to seeing if a license fits between the tire in fender (even more WTF?!).


Place your manhood in between your fender and tire, if there is any room then your in violation of the 2".


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I can say without a shadow of a doubt I have never stopped and ticketed anyone for ride height.

I won't rule it out in the future; some knucklehead will get flippant and irate at roadside and break the seal on this one tomorrow simply because I mentioned it here.


----------



## NickAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I think it would be good to know what the standard is for measuring it. 

A while back I got pulled over at a road block, at 1pm in the afternoon by the SP barracks where they questioned my ride height. One of the LEO's said something about having a book to measure cars so thats what piqued my interest. They didn't measure my car or anything (its lowered like an inch, if that)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> Place your manhood in between your fender and tire, if there is any room then your in violation of the 2".


Probably the best way to do it. When the officer is in running your plate. Quickly get out of your truck. Whip it out, and jam it in there... Then look at him/her while you scream: *'See!! See!!' it's not more than 2"!!!*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Dont be an ass if you get stopped and it probably wont be an issue.Be an ass and it will be.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Dont be an ass if you get stopped and it probably wont be an issue.Be an ass and it will be.


that's the general theme i tell people who ask me stupid questions. Just be polite, admit to your infraction and wait for your ticket..if you don't, you'll regret it!

I've been pulled over maybe 3 times for speeding in the last 10 years. I have admitted to speeding and drove away with a verbal warning. Then again, I wasn't doing 90 on 495 or the pike. I was doing 75 or below... BUT i was STILL speeding.. D'oh!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sam1974 said:


> I was doing 75 or below... BUT i was STILL speeding.. D'oh!


Sam, you forgot to mention the 75 was in a school zone.



mikemac64 said:


> I have better things to think about.


Like the hot babes thread???


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> Like the hot babes thread???


More like the things the hot babes thread showcases.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Just think every stop you make is legal. 2 inch violation even if you dont stop them for it, you can always say the mv's height was off and thats why you stopped them!!! Good bye fruit of the poisonous tree for mv stops!!!!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> The law states two inches which probably makes everyone in violation.


Everyone "alters" their vehicle height greater than 2 inches?


----------



## NickAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

wgciv said:


> Everyone "alters" their vehicle height greater than 2 inches?


When I went to home depot, I bought like 150 sq ft worth of tiles. My car was definitely lower than 2" that day lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

If you swerve through city streets to avoid potholes, and when you do your car does not roll AT ALL, and your fillings are loose........... your car is too low. Yes there IS a book which shows the factory ride height for most vehicles. It is measured from the roofline to the ground and is done in a very specific way. If you run your mouth on the stop and it is measured below the 2 inch threshold....... Stand by for the towtruck.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

A question for you guys, how do you apply the 2 inch rule if theres say 4 of these in the car and its bottoming out?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> i think only having 2 inches will violate any relationship lol


Isn't that calledthe Irish Curse?



justanotherparatrooper said:


> A question for you guys, how do you apply the 2 inch rule if theres say 4 of these in the car and its bottoming out?


Four of these in my car, and youcan bet my BAC is in the range of .35, It'sbeen a while since I drank THAT much.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Isn't that calledthe Irish Curse?


it is called the irish curse but it doesn't apply just to Irishmen.. hahahahah


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Sam, I was wondering who was in that picture with you? Was looking for the box of Newports to confirm that it was you.......


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> it is called the irish curse but it doesn't apply just to Irishmen.. hahahahah


In that department, there are alot of honorary Irishmen I am sure.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> In that department, there are alot of honorary Irishmen I am sure.


Yea honorary...lol

Sniperooni, don't think that's me.. but let me check.. ya last time i checked, my thighs didn't rub together.. so there is no starting fires when i'm out jogging.. and... speaking of irishmen.. I think that sniperooni should chime in on his irishness.. hahahhaha :woot:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> Yea honorary...lol
> 
> Sniperooni, don't think that's me.. but let me check.. ya last time i checked, my thighs didn't rub together.. so there is no starting fires when i'm out jogging.. and... speaking of irishmen.. I think that sniperooni should chime in on his irishness.. hahahhaha :woot:


I may be hung like a fieldmouse but I have a tongue like a rattlesnake so I get by..... (sorry for the innuendo ObieTrice)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I knew this guy that would tell all girls that he was "Hung Like A Field Mouse"
Strangely enough,they would all give him achance to prove it. I never could understand bragging about the deminutive size of his pecker gothim laid, but it actually *DID*


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

sniper counts on that ...hahahahhaa


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

its not HOW you close the deal............


----------



## NickAngel (Jun 26, 2009)

Sniper said:


> If you swerve through city streets to avoid potholes, and when you do your car does not roll AT ALL, and your fillings are loose........... your car is too low. Yes there IS a book which shows the factory ride height for most vehicles. It is measured from the roofline to the ground and is done in a very specific way. If you run your mouth on the stop and it is measured below the 2 inch threshold....... Stand by for the towtruck.


Thank you, just what I am looking for. I do avoid potholes but it doesnt matter if I'm in my car or my dad's f350.... f*ck potholes.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

wgciv said:


> Everyone "alters" their vehicle height greater than 2 inches?


How do you know its "altered" or "not altered" until you stop them and inspect it?


----------

